# cheese



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

so my dog like many others loves cheese. basically when i am making my grilled cheese out of costco american cheese, i slip rosie a few pieces.

i tod someone about this and they acted like i was abusing my dog.

so my question is, what kind of cheese do you feed your dogs?

am i a horrible person because i dont feed my dog alsace lorraine swiss cheese, gouda or limberger?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I only feed Vermont extra sharp cheddar or part skim mozarella


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

well you kinda are mean.. your dogs only deserve the best and the most expensive cheese available.. 

BTW, my boys love cheese too, including moldy ones.. YUCKKK!!!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Mac loves mozzerella cheese..and this is how i got him to work the flirt. I'm sure he'd eat any kind of cheese though...

I used mozzerella because..it's what I had. Shredded mozzerella and really needed a high value treat because he was being such a jerk and wouldn't 'drop it'. Sharp cheddar is high on the list too


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh shame on you for feeding your dog cheese, instead of some mystery-meat and gawd knows what else dog treats! LOL A little cheese is not going to hurt your dog!

My dogs love cheese (the more stinky it is, the better)! I stay away from processed cheese, and those that have yellow dye. String cheese, French Mountain Cheese, and several other French cheeses that are the consistency of Brie, and "stinky," are favorites, probably because I buy them for myself! LOL


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I give my dogs the rind from the parmesan cheese. I make the dogs toasted cheese sandwiches. Poor things. Max isn't fond of string cheese and Sassy doesn't get cream cheese otherwise we share all.


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

I just fed Neela cheese for the first time this morning. She had a small bite of sharp cheddar with her monthly heartworm medication hidden inside.

She loved it!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, American cheese i.e. processed cheese-related substance (family joke  ) isn't really good for anybody, but a couple pieces isn't going to hurt her. I like cheddar, myself, so that's what my dogs get.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

One of my dogs is named Colby, so we are partial to that kind of cheese.


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

It's funny how dogs seem to love cheese so much. I once gave my dog his pills wrapped up in a bit of cheese and that went down faster than I could blink.
I've also heard its bad though, and I was wondering if it has anything to do with the sodium content in cheese? I mean, everything in moderation as they say, but any opinions on a cheese limit?


----------



## kristan (Oct 10, 2008)

spottydog said:


> It's funny how dogs seem to love cheese so much. I once gave my dog his pills wrapped up in a bit of cheese and that went down faster than I could blink.


It's the only way my 3 will take meds!


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Bailey will eat the rind from my Brie. Works well for both of us as crackers and cheese is one of my favorite meals. 

He gets mozzarella string cheese of his own too.

I wouldn't worry about it. I agree it's better than a lot of dog treats!


----------



## kimel (Jul 9, 2008)

Cheese is a god send to those of us that have to give our pets pills and string cheese is a handy thing to carry for treats for both of us on walks.

We have found that good old grated parmesan cheese (in the green can type stuff) is a fantastic appetite stimulant. Just a bit sprinkled on food works wonders. It is very high in sodium so don't over do it but a little bit is all it takes.

As long as it doesn't make up a major portion of the diet then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I buy cheese sticks for myself, usually colby jack, and Max usually gets a piece when I have one. He literally starts quivering when I get out a cheese stick. I have also given him pieces of American or cheddar or mozzarella. If it's in the house, it's fair game for him to have a piece. I believe he's even been slipped some gorgonzola or roquefort before. As long as it's cheese, he's not too picky.


----------



## B-doggy (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't believe there's anything wrong with slipping your dog some cheese! Like others that have posted, I too have hidden medication in cheese, and the stinkier it is the more he likes it! I guess people always like to tell other people what to do - and even if they don't own a dog, or have a clue what they're talking about, we can't help but take it to heart. I once had a Tim Hortons worker practically refuse to sell me a timbit because I had said it was for my dog. I felt offended/guilty at the time, but after I thought about it, I really wished I had told him that *he* should lay off the timbits instead of my dog!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't feed my dogs cheese because it isn't good for them. I don't think if you give it to her every once it awhile it will do harm or make her overweight, so I can't see how they act like you are abusing her. I think it is bad when people are giving their dogs cheese everyday among other things. A small amount isn't going to hurt them though.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I rarely feed cheese. It's a high fat food, but I guess fed in moderation might be okay.


----------



## readerchick87 (Oct 23, 2008)

We've been hiding Pepper's meds in cheese, but she likes lunchmeat better.

My childhood dog ended up getting into some cheese cubes (I can't remember how) and ended up getting the runs pretty bad, so I've always been cautious about cheese and dogs. I think he may have had a lactose intolerance problem though, because Pepper obviously does just fine with bits of cheese.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

One of my co-workers has a very funny story involving his miniature Poodle and a pound of cheese  . It's all in the amount, I think.


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

Dogs, like almost every animal, are technically lactose intolerant, HOWEVER cheese in moderation isn't going to hurt your dog.
And no, if I were to give my dogs cheese, I would not give them the expensive stuff LOL the way they'd suck it back, there would be no point


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

When I first got my dog Bear (a very long time ago now), she wouldn't eat *anything*. Figuring a McD's breakfast sandwich would break her fast, I loaded her up into the car, drove to McD's, and ordered her a sausage mc muffin. Knowing *nothing*, I parked the car, carefully put the sandwich on the wrapper in back seat for her to eat. (Yeah, right!)

Anyway, she removed the english muffin part, removed the sausage, and proceeded to eat the cheese off the bottom muffin part. The remainder - sausage and all -- were left sitting in various locations on my back seat!!!!

She remained, for her whole life, a very finiky eater, but she always come running at the sound of a cheese package - and it was the _only_ food she ever begged for. (Honestly, I always had the impression she thought begging was undignified, but she made the exception for cheese.)


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Rosie gets a little piece of cheese everyday!im talking like finger nail size! i just use it to give her meds to her and she loves it! She will start having strings of drool running out her mouth when she see's it  they really love the cheese!


----------

